

Google Chrome, Chromium, Gears, V8 & Blob API - AKz
http://www.mydigitallife.co.za/index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=1040598&Itemid=43

======
klocksib
This author could have written this article about any of the current crop of
browsers. I mean, tabs, status bar, and history--wow, no other browsers ever
had those! Oh, wait..

